# WAP-Billing Betroffene für Fernsehbeitrag gesucht



## TV-Journalistin (1 Februar 2012)

(temporär gelöscht)


----------



## Heiko (1 Februar 2012)

Presseanfragen sind bei uns grundsätzlich zulässig, aber nur nach Bestätigung der Identität des Pressevertreters gegenüber den Forenbetreibern.

Diese Maßnahme dient dem Schutz aller Forenteilnehmer. Ich bitte hierfür um Verständnis.


----------

